# Not-Aus Konzept für Ventilinsel



## Matze (24 Juli 2012)

*NOT-HALTKonzept für Ventilinsel*

Hallo,
ich habe mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich meines NOT-HALT Konzeptes.

In meiner Anlage befinden sich eine SPS und eine Ventilinsel von FESTO, welche per Profibus miteinander verbunden sind. Zusätzlich gibt es Kontakte an der Schutzabdeckung, welche extra auf eine dazu passende Auswerteinheit (EUCHNER) führen.

Die Gefahrenanalyse hat ein PL= D ergeben. Als Kategorie entschied ich mich für 3.
Nun soll es durch den Not-Aus möglich sein, die Lastspannung der Ventile zu freizuschalten und die Wartungseinheit spannungsfrei zu machen. Zudem soll die Ausgabeeinheit der SPS Spannungsfrei werden.

Als Not-Aus Schaltgerät entschied ich mich für PNOZ s4.
Ich will nun Zweikanalig den Not-Aus daran anschließen. Aber wie schließe ich die Lastspannung und die Spannung für die Ausgabeeinheit der SPS an das Schaltgerät an? Muss ich dies über ein extra Relais führen oder kann ich direkt an den Ausgängen 14 und 24 diese anschließen?

MfG


----------



## Tommi (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

wenn das PNOZ das strommäßig abkann, kannst Du da direkt mit schalten.
Aber hast Du denn Deinen PLd, Kat.3 schon mal mit Sistema o.ä. modelliert?

Welches sind die beiden Känäle?
Du sprichst von Lastspannung, Wartungseinheit und Ausgabebaugruppen??? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juli 2012)

Rechne mal das Ganze mit der Sistema durch.
Besorg dir von Festo die B10d-Werte und erfreue dich am Ergebnis.
Wir nutzen generell keine Ventilinseln für Sicherheitsfunktionen.
Üblicherweise schalten wir die Luft mit Festo MS6-SV sicher ab.
Hängende Lasten, Spannbewegungen und dergleichen müssen natürlich gesondert betrachtet werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Profilator (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wie hier schon oft ausgeführt, Du musst zuerst das Blockschaltbild erstellen. Sensor - Logik - Aktor.
Dein leistungsschaltendes Element ist in diesem Fall das Ventil (der Ventilinsel) der jeweils betrachteten
Bewegung. Eine Kat.3 erfordert aber eigentlich eine Überwachung des leistungsschaltenden Element, also
rücklesen in die Logik.


MfG


----------



## Matze (24 Juli 2012)

@ Tommi
Bisher hab ich noch nichts mit Sistema modelliert, weil ich nicht zurecht wusste wie ich vorgehen soll.
Praktisch gesehen schaut mein Blockschaltbild ja folgend aus:

Not-Aus (Sensor) -> Pnoz s4 (Logik) -> Lastspannung d. Ventilinsel (Aktor)

Also laut den Beispielen sind folgende Kategorien möglich um ein PL = D zu erreichen: B; 1; 2

Kategorie 2 würde ja bei mir auch noch funktionieren, wenn der Mttf Wert hoch ist oder?

Also  ich möchte mit dem Not-Halt zum einen die Lastspannung der Ventile  abschalten. Zudem die Spannung, welche die Ausgabegruppe der SPS  versorgt, damit diese Spannungsfrei sind. Bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob  es nötig ist die komplette Wartungseinheit der Pneumatik Spannungsfrei  zu schalten zur Sicherheit.

@Blockmove
ja das mit Sistema ist  so ein Ding, komme damit noch nicht so recht klar. Die Beispielaufgaben  haben mir bisher auch nicht so sehr geholfen. Versuche mich morgen dann  nochmal ran zu setzen.

Okay das mit dem Sicherheitsventil Festo  MS6-SV ist natürlich super, jedoch müsste es ja aber auch reichen, die  Lastspannung der Ventilinsel abzuschalten und mittels dem  Schnellentlüftungsventil in der Wartungseinheit wäre dies ja praktisch  i.O..

@Profilator
Ich hoffe das obige Blockschaltbild ist soweit richtig 

Da  die Ventilinsel per Profibus angeschlossen ist, kann ich keine  einzelnes Ventil abschalten, also ist mein Ventil ja die komplette Insel  ?!

Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juli 2012)

Matze schrieb:


> Okay das mit dem Sicherheitsventil Festo  MS6-SV ist natürlich super, jedoch müsste es ja aber auch reichen, die  Lastspannung der Ventilinsel abzuschalten und mittels dem  Schnellentlüftungsventil in der Wartungseinheit wäre dies ja praktisch  i.O..



Du kommst eigentlich um die Sistema kaum herum.
Du musst dir - wie bereits gesagt - die B10d-Werte deines Ventilssystems besorgen.
Ich kenn die Werte von Festo nicht, aber bei den meisten Herstellern ist der B10d nicht sonderlich hoch bei Ventilinseln.
Nutzt du jetzt ein Ventil ZUSÄTZLICH zu seiner normalen Funktion auch als Sicherheitsfunktion, so kann dir bei der Sistema-Rechnung passieren, dass aufgrund einer hohen Schalthäufigkeit, du ein Ventil vielleicht schon nach 1 Jahr auswechseln musst.
Ausserdem ist meist nicht jedes Ventil für eine Sicherheitsfunktion zugelassen. Hier musst du das "Kleingedruckte" sehr genau lesen. 

Um den ganzen Theater aus dem Weg zu gehen, nutzen wir eben das MS6-SV. Solange hier "Sicheres Entlüften" als Sicherheitsfunktion ausreicht, brauch ich mir da keinen Kopf mehr machen.
Die restlichen Gefahren (hängende Lasten, Spannen, ...) führen wir dann mit "normalen" Ventilen aus. Da kannst du dich an den BGIA-Beispielen orientieren.

Wenn du mit der Sistema nicht zurecht kommst, kannst dir auch mal Pilz-Pascal anschauen. Ist etwas übersichtlicher.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze (25 Juli 2012)

Also nach genauerer Gefahrenanalyse mit meinem Kollegen sind wir nun auf ein Perfomancelevel von C gekommen. Denn durch die pneumatischen Zylinder geht nur eine Gefahr von leichten Verletzungen aus, aber man befindet sich relativ häufig in der Bestückungszone.

Ich habe jetzt in Sistema ein Subnetz angelegt, worin sich das Pnoz befindet (aus Bibiothek geladen)

Jetzt hab ich ein weiteres für den Not Aus eingefügt und scheinbar ist Kategorie 1 dazu ausreichend. Nur welchen Wert für den Schaltzyklus soll ich eintragen? Kann ich ja jetzt so schlecht abschätzuen oder?

Im dritten Subnetz hab ich jetzt das Entlüftungsventil eingefügt, wo mir jetzt aber auch der zyklus fehlt.

Das Pnoz kann bis 5A schalten.

MfG


----------



## Matze (25 Juli 2012)

So, hab nun alles eingegeben in sistema und siehe da, überall haken 

Mit der Konfiguration wäre auch auch ein PL von D möglich. Hab von dir das empfohlene Druckaufbau-und Entlüftungsventil verwendet.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2012)

Matze schrieb:


> Hab von dir das empfohlene Druckaufbau-und Entlüftungsventil verwendet.



Sag ich doch. Auch wenn das  MS6-SV nicht ganz billig ist, so spart es dir bei der Berechnung jede Menge Zeit.
Ähnlich machen wir es auch bei Antrieben. Vor die eigentlichen Motorenschütze kommen 2 hintereingeschaltete Gruppenschütze. Damit geht der normale Motorenschütz auch nicht mehr in die Sicherheitsberechnung ein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze (26 Juli 2012)

@blockmove

Mit wieviel A sicherst du die Leitungen en1 und en2 die zur MS6-SV gehen ab?

Ich Denk mal so Feinsivherungen reichen aus in dem fall.

P.s.: Wenn die Ausgänge vom Pnoz nicht reichen sollte ich dann auf ein Relais gehen, welches dann weiterschaltet?


----------



## Safety (27 Juli 2012)

hıer ıst wıe so oft der falsche Ansatz, erst Rısıkobeurteılung dann Sıcherheıtsmassnahmen.
Dıe Handlung ım Notfall nach DIN EN 13850 ıst eıne Ergaenzende Schutzmassnahme!
Also sınd da erstmal trennende und/oder nıcht trennende Schutzmassnahmen noetıg.

Wenn Ihr den Not-Halt berechnen wollt sınd alle Bauteıle dıe aus sıcht des Not-Halt Tasters ın der Kette sınd mıt ın der Bewertung. Also nıcht nur dıe Lastspannung der Ventılınsel sondern auch das Ventıl. 
Also hıer genau beım Hersteller fragen!
Auch dıe Ausgangsbaugruppe der SPS dıe hıer hoechstwahrscheınlıch auch mıt abgeschaltet wırd!
Und defınıert doch erstmal eure SF aber wıe geschrıeben kommt alles aus der Rısıkobeurteılung.
Jeder Zylınder stellt eıne Gefaehrdung da und hat ın eıner SF seınen Platz, wıe verhındert Ihr eıne gefahrbrıngende Bewegung und nıcht nur beı Not-Halt.

Dıe Kollegen haben ja schon das MS6-SV ıns Spıel gebracht, damıt nıemmst Du dem System dıe Kraft also sıcherheıtsgerıchtetes Entlueften. Aber das hılft nıcht ımmer, haengende Lasten, Restdruck beı Ventılen mıt Mıttelstellung usw.

Das MS6-SV hat eıne B10d von 500.000 also reıcht beı haeufıgem Eıngrıff nıcht ımmer. Dazu gıbt es eın sehr detaılıertes Datenblatt von Fest.


----------



## Wignatz (30 Juli 2012)

Wenn die Ausgänge nicht reichen, würde ich mir die Kontakterweiterung pnoz s7 holen.
Das s4 hat rechts schon Kontaktschuhe, sodass man das s7 einfach anreihen kann und es keine extra Spannungsversorgung benötigt.


----------

